# Swarm in nuc and closed up, how long before I open the opening



## Avocadodude (Feb 24, 2013)

Never mind, I opened the nuc (it was warm here) and they left. They loaded up with pollen on the way out...


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had that happen, bummer.
I did a cut out last October and it went to a nearby tree branch after I got them home. I recaptured, they did it again. I recaptured and then put a queen excluder over the hive entrance. They were going to leave again but then didn't, and today the colony is doing very well and is the gentlest of all my hives. It's one of my backyard hives for that reason.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Was this on wax or plastic foundation?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ingrateful bees! lol


----------



## Avocadodude (Feb 24, 2013)

Odfrank, it was rite cell (wax coated plastic). I didn't have any drawn comb here.

I'll remember the queen excluder idea. I would have like to known if the queen was even there.

Thanks for the comments and ideas.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Adding a frame of brood from one of your other hives will almost always anchor them in the hive.


----------

